# Endurance saddles



## Kato

Ahh the one question where you will get as many different answers as people who post. The true answer is what ever works best and is most comfortable for your horse (and idealy yourself). 

I use a Wintec stock saddle. I have a young horse with a sick sence of humor, who will spook just because she feels like it. The saddle fits us both well and gives me extra grip to sit through those mare-ish moment. I also love the ease of care and the interchangable gullets. Not to mention it is a rather light weight saddle.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03

Kato said:


> Ahh the one question where you will get as many different answers as people who post. The true answer is what ever works best and is most comfortable for your horse (and idealy yourself).
> 
> I use a Wintec stock saddle. I have a young horse with a sick sence of humor, who will spook just because she feels like it. The saddle fits us both well and gives me extra grip to sit through those mare-ish moment. I also love the ease of care and the interchangable gullets. Not to mention it is a rather light weight saddle.


Yes, as with all disciplines, I believe. But I just wouldn't even know where to start as far as looking at saddles go. I used to ride in a tucker trail/endurance saddle, but it weighed the same as my barrel saddle! So something lighter would be better, since I am by no means a lightweight, even if I starved myself I would weigh at least 150-160 lbs.


----------



## Kato

Oh honey your just still a little thing.....add 100 lbs to that and you got me.....all though I am working to bring that down....luckily my stocky Morgan has no problem hauling my plentiful butt around.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03

Kato said:


> Oh honey your just still a little thing.....add 100 lbs to that and you got me.....all though I am working to bring that down....luckily my stocky Morgan has no problem hauling my plentiful butt around.


Ha, no that would be my weight if I turned myself into a skeleton. I'm plenty over 200 (but working on it!) I'm 6' and big boned though, so even if I don't show the weight as much, I still weigh a lot.


----------



## Failbhe

I'm not at all experienced in endurance, so maybe I shouldn't be posting here...  But the title of the thread caught my eye. I just ordered an Abetta endurance trail saddle, apparently it only weighs 16 pounds (including stirrups). I'm also 6' tall and so I also wanted a lightweight saddle for my little 14.2 Arab. This is the style I bought (I got the Arab version though, hoping it will be a better fit for my girl). It hasn't arrived yet, but I'll let you know what I think of it when it does!

I don't know if we'll ever get into 'real' endurance riding, but it's the one sport that's always fascinated me as a rider. Competitive trail maybe?


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03

Failbhe said:


> I'm not at all experienced in endurance, so maybe I shouldn't be posting here...  But the title of the thread caught my eye. I just ordered an Abetta endurance trail saddle, apparently it only weighs 16 pounds (including stirrups). I'm also 6' tall and so I also wanted a lightweight saddle for my little 14.2 Arab. This is the style I bought (I got the Arab version though, hoping it will be a better fit for my girl). It hasn't arrived yet, but I'll let you know what I think of it when it does!
> 
> I don't know if we'll ever get into 'real' endurance riding, but it's the one sport that's always fascinated me as a rider. Competitive trail maybe?


Well, the price, color and weight certainly sound good! Do keep me posted on it.


----------



## Celeste

I have a wintec stock saddle, but I don't use it any more. Somehow, it just isn't that comfortable. Maybe it doesn't fit my somewhat rounded posterior.
I am using a Circle Y trail saddle, but it is 25 pounds which is probably too heavy for a real endurance rider. I am a trail rider.


----------



## Silent one

I use endurance saddles pretty much exclusively. We started with Abettas and Wintecs but weren't really pleased with them overall. They aren't really that comfortable, even though they are light and easy.

Then I got a Crates endurance saddle from National Bridle Shop. Leather and synthetic, it is light enough and easy to handle, and comfortable to ride in. I still have it, have had it for years, and turn down offers to buy it from everyone that rides in it.

My sister got a Tucker endurance saddle and we were in love with that one. The only thing was, for some reason, my sister got bruises on the inside of her knees when she used it. Never figured that one it. But its very comfy to ride in.

Was in love with the Tucker until my neighbor sold me his nearly new Bighorn endurance saddle (he quit riding). Oh joy! It is a thing of beauty and the most comfortable saddle I've ever rode in. However, it is a well made sturdy leather saddle, so its not the lightest thing.


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03

Also, I would prefer if it has western rigging rather than english.


----------



## phantomhorse13

RhinestoneCowgirl03 said:


> Also, I would prefer if it has western rigging rather than english.


My main saddle, a Free'N'Easy is basically an english saddle with some modifications, so doesn't sound like what you are looking for. 

However, I also have a Torsion as my "catch ride" saddle and its more western-type. Its treeless, which can either be the best thing or the worst thing, depending on your horse and how you ride.











Are you looking for treed or treeless?


----------



## RhinestoneCowgirl03

phantomhorse13 said:


> My main saddle, a Free'N'Easy is basically an english saddle with some modifications, so doesn't sound like what you are looking for.
> 
> However, I also have a Torsion as my "catch ride" saddle and its more western-type. Its treeless, which can either be the best thing or the worst thing, depending on your horse and how you ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you looking for treed or treeless?


I definately want tree'd. Personally, I do not like treeless saddles.


----------



## roanrider

I am considering making a switch from traditional western saddle to endurance saddle for trail riding (no competition in my future). Is there that big a difference between the $500-$600 ones and the $2000 ones? If so in what aspect? Looking for comfort for both my fat butt and my horse's.


----------



## BlueSpark

I ride in aussie saddles and have for a long time. Super comfy for me, and my current mare doesnt fit anthing else(unless i want to go custom $$$), Plus reasonable price wise, and no horn to get in the way on steep trails. Can do 8 hours in the mountains no problem, they have a closer fit, like english, but more security than a western.

My friend rides the leather/synthetic bighorn endurance and loves it, comfy for her and the horse and light weight, but after several hundred miles it is looking a little worse for wear.

My barn owner rides a bighorn leather endurance. A bit heavier than the synthetic one, but it has worn incredibly well and is crazy comfortable. It fits her thoroughbred extremely well.


----------



## clippityclop

I do my distance miles in a Wintec dressage on my Arab and my walking horse (the two horses I do distance with). I'm not hard core endurance - but later on when I DO become hard core (after the small kiddos are a little older) I was thinking about going to maybe a Specialized or something along that line.

I have a heavy weight endurance saddle that I use on my gaited and other horses from Dixieland Saddles but it is basically a rounded skirt western saddle without a horn and weighs in to like 30+ lbs - strictly for pleasure riding. I like to keep my everyday use saddles at or around the 20lb mark.

Basically I love synthetic tack - I'm pretty hard on my stuff so and often short on time so if it can't go in the dishwasher (biothane tack) or get cleaned up with Dawn soap (wintec) then it's not in my tack room right now.


----------



## Failbhe

Just wanted to let you know I went for my first ride in my new Abetta Endurance Trail saddle today - love it. So far, anyway - only rode for about an hour, but it seems to fit my horse well and as far as my own comfort goes I have no complaints. Maybe someday we'll upgrade to something a little pricier but for now, I think this will do the trick.


----------



## clippityclop

Silent one said:


> I use endurance saddles pretty much exclusively. We started with Abettas and Wintecs but weren't really pleased with them overall. They aren't really that comfortable, even though they are light and easy.
> 
> Then I got a Crates endurance saddle from National Bridle Shop. Leather and synthetic, it is light enough and easy to handle, and comfortable to ride in. I still have it, have had it for years, and turn down offers to buy it from everyone that rides in it.
> 
> My sister got a Tucker endurance saddle and we were in love with that one. The only thing was, for some reason, my sister got bruises on the inside of her knees when she used it. Never figured that one it. But its very comfy to ride in.
> 
> Was in love with the Tucker until my neighbor sold me his nearly new Bighorn endurance saddle (he quit riding). Oh joy! It is a thing of beauty and the most comfortable saddle I've ever rode in. However, it is a well made sturdy leather saddle, so its not the lightest thing.


 
That dixieland saddle is the lazy boy version of a saddle,, that's for sure but I'll never use it in a distance ride - too heavy.

I agree with you on bighorn, tho - sure like those, even the synthetic mix versions. Had one once - sold it - STILL kicking myself...


----------



## clippityclop

Failbhe said:


> Just wanted to let you know I went for my first ride in my new Abetta Endurance Trail saddle today - love it. So far, anyway - only rode for about an hour, but it seems to fit my horse well and as far as my own comfort goes I have no complaints. Maybe someday we'll upgrade to something a little pricier but for now, I think this will do the trick.


 
show us! show us!!


----------



## Failbhe

The new saddle on Éowyn


----------



## clippityclop

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

I have the brown and black one, altho it is a wide and doesn't fit anything I have anymore! :-(

But it is comfy!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Love the new saddle (and the pony it's sitting on!).. but are you planning to replace the pad? It worries me that your horse will have rubs on her hips/loins from the pad extending so far back if you ride much time/distance this way.


----------



## Failbhe

phantomhorse13 said:


> Love the new saddle (and the pony it's sitting on!).. but are you planning to replace the pad? It worries me that your horse will have rubs on her hips/loins from the pad extending so far back if you ride much time/distance this way.


Definitely. I bought two pads (both felt, fairly similar) and one I'll probably leave a little bigger/longer in case I want to use saddlebags, but one I'll cut to size and will be my main pad. I'll try the other one tomorrow and then decide which one I want to cut back. (Being felt they won't fray - love that you can slice 'em up if you need!)


----------

